# My band is coming to a City near you!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are just about to start our "mini" tour of Southwestern Ontario tomorrow, so if you are in the following cities on the following days and you like Pop Punk (bouncing souls, teenage bottlerocket, ramones etc) then check out my band The New Outcasts.

We are playing the following venues:

*Hamilton - The Underground - August 15th
London - Blackshire Pub - August 17th
Kitchener - The Hive - August 18th
Windsor - The Dominion House - August 19th
Toronto - Rancho Relaxo - August 20th
London - The APK - August 21st (Acoustic Show)*

We will be releasing our brand new CD "Go Smash Now..." online tomorrow and will be having the official release party at the show on Saturday at the Blackshire Pub.

Check out our facebook page for more details!

https://www.facebook.com/TheNewOutcasts

Thanks!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in bc so I won't be able to attend but I wish you the best of luck in your tour....live gigging can get messy so I hope it goes well =)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It is refreshing to see local Bands doing a mini tour. In the 60's and 70's it was common, but nowadays it appears difficult for Bands to get decent Gigs. Good luck on your tour. Love the Ramones.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Toogy,

Wow - you guys are going to be movin'.

Have a great tour and be sure to post something again if you're going to be on the left coast.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

The "tour" was awesome! Some nights better than others, but still a great time!

Here's a video of us rocking one of our songs at Rancho Relaxo in Toronto on tuesday night

[video=youtube;oOzB6r_Cdac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOzB6r_Cdac[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like a driving hard Band sound. You guys were driving here with some nice lead work as well. Nice going. How was your sound received at the various venues? Even though I'm old, if you ever tour Eastern Ontario, let us know. I'll be there. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, punk reborn. I like.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> I really like a driving hard Band sound. You guys were driving here with some nice lead work as well. Nice going. How was your sound received at the various venues? Even though I'm old, if you ever tour Eastern Ontario, let us know. I'll be there. Congratulations.


Thanks! We are planning on doing a tour out to the east coast next spring/early summer, and will probably hit up Eastern Ontario on the way out or the way back, I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the link to our bandcamp site where you can listen to more of our music

http://thenewoutcasts.bandcamp.com/album/go-smash-now


----------

